# Cannabis & Carry License



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh crap, here we go! I found CBD gummies after reading reviews stating that it helped with insomnia. I've battled insomnia 30 years & the cure is killing me. Literally. 100 mg of Quetiapine gave me insulin resistance meaning my body thinks it starving so it stores calories instead of burn them for energy meaning I'm tired & 70 pounds overweight. Though I make myself go to the gym daily & eat about 1,400 calories. That plus trazodone gets me 4 hours of sleep every night if I'm lucky. 1 gummy & now I get 8 hours of sleep with 50 mg of Quetiapine & no Trazodone! Ok now here's the problem. It's Delta 8 meaning it has cannabinoids meaning I would fail a drug test. Yes, restoring my health could cost me my freedom. Maybe. I take 1 gummy before bedtime so I don't feel a buzz. I just know my brain isn't racing anymore, so I can sleep. I'm not Keith Richards, just an old guy who wants to sleep like everyone else. Is this grounds for getting disarmed? Losing my guns or right to carry? No medical exemption? I'm no lawyer. I doubt it but a good lawyer in Dallas is expensive. I've legally carried almost 10 years now. Hoping I can continue but I won't lose sleep over it. (pun intended)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe you know the answer to your question. As far as I know there is no exception to marijuana/THC usage under Federal Law


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have dealt with insomnia for years - I have been taking Benadryl every night for years, to help go to sleep. I found another solution in the past month.

About 40 minutes before bed - I turn off all tvs, screens, lights. 

I like to listen to a tech podcast. I listen to the podcast show on my phone, and cover my eyes with a sleep mask. I sit in my chair and just listen, basically in the dark with my eyes covered. After 20-30 minutes or so, usually, I start to drift off. As soon as that happens, I get up, take off the sleep mask, and go to bed. I usually leave the tech show playing on my phone while I go to sleep. I drift off in no time.

I have dealt with insomnia for over a decade. But, I didn't really want to turn off all electronics an hour before bed... But, it works, and works well.

Give it a try.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Oh crap, here we go! I found CBD gummies after reading reviews stating that it helped with insomnia. I've battled insomnia 30 years & the cure is killing me. Literally. 100 mg of Quetiapine gave me insulin resistance meaning my body thinks it starving so it stores calories instead of burn them for energy meaning I'm tired & 70 pounds overweight. Though I make myself go to the gym daily & eat about 1,400 calories. That plus trazodone gets me 4 hours of sleep every night if I'm lucky. 1 gummy & now I get 8 hours of sleep with 50 mg of Quetiapine & no Trazodone! Ok now here's the problem. It's Delta 8 meaning it has cannabinoids meaning I would fail a drug test. Yes, restoring my health could cost me my freedom. Maybe. I take 1 gummy before bedtime so I don't feel a buzz. I just know my brain isn't racing anymore, so I can sleep. I'm not Keith Richards, just an old guy who wants to sleep like everyone else. Is this grounds for getting disarmed? Losing my guns or right to carry? No medical exemption? I'm no lawyer. I doubt it but a good lawyer in Dallas is expensive. I've legally carried almost 10 years now. Hoping I can continue but I won't lose sleep over it. (pun intended)


If I were you I'd stay away from anything that has cannabinoids in it or any other controlled substance. Federal law considers it to be a controlled substance and as such you would be a prohibited possessor regardless of whether it's legal in your home state. *Unless of course your last name is Biden then the laws don't apply to you.* It doesn't matter whether you get a buzz from it or not. I'm not trying to argue whether it's right or wrong. Until the law is changed it is what it is. In today's climate I don't foresee them changing the law anytime soon. The anti gun people would be apoplectic, but give people with the last name of Biden or any other prominent Democrat politician a pass.

If you ever got stopped for any reason such as a traffic accident while armed and were required to take a drug test and failed you could be charged and prosecuted as being a prohibited possessor under federal law. If found guilty then obviously you'd lose your guns and forfeit your right to own them. There's gotta' be something else that you can do for your insomnia without resorting to cannabinoids? Or any other controlled substance for that matter. 


Cannabis & Firearms: Medical Marijuana Limitations for Gun Owners


ATF From 4473 is very clear about who can possess a gun, and marijuana users can not. Law-abiding Americans will have to make the choice between cannabis or firearms. Lying on a federal form can result in felony charges.

ATF Form 4473, Question 21E, currently reads: “Are you an unlawful user of, or addicted to, marijuana or any depressant, stimulant, narcotic drug or any other controlled substance? Warning: *The use or possession of marijuana remains unlawful under Federal law regardless of whether it has been legalized or decriminalized for medicinal or recreational purposes in the state where you reside.”*




*ATF Form 4473 and Medical Marijuana ATF Form 4473 and Medical Marijuana*

On September 21, 2011 the BATFE issued an open letter to all Federal Firearms Licensees. It essentially states that anyone who lives in a state that recognizes medical marijuana use and who holds a "card" is an "...unlawful user of or addicted to any controlled substance...".

While individual states have decided to recognize the medicinal value of marijuana, the fact is that it's still a Class I controlled substance according to the Controlled Substances Act. Class I drugs have a high probability of abuse and have no medicinal use according to the CSA and are, therefore, illegal.

*When answering the questions on the 4473, anyone holding a red or MMJ card is required to answer "yes" to question 11.e. The transaction stops right then and there.*

According to the open letter, people who hold a "card" may not purchase nor possess firearms or ammunition.



Possession of a firearm by a prohibited person is a federal crime charged under 18 U.S.C. § 922 (g). The crime is punishable by up to 10 years in federal prison. It applies to both firearms and ammunition. This charge is commonly referred to as felon in possession, *although it may be applied to people who have no prior felony conviction. *

www.federalcriminaldefense.law/felon-in-posession-of-a-firearm
Felon in Possession of a Firearm | Federal Criminal Defense ...


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like I'm left with a hard choice. Sleep or guns. Started shooting around 1967, stopped in 2022, maybe. FWIW doctors have been trying everything there is & Quetiapine was a last resort. When nothing else works we have these...elephant pills! Wrecked my health but they're legal.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Babbalou1956 said:


> *Looks like I'm left with a hard choice. Sleep or guns.* Started shooting around 1967, stopped in 2022, maybe. FWIW doctors have been trying everything there is & Quetiapine was a last resort. When nothing else works we have these...elephant pills! Wrecked my health but they're legal.


That really sucks. I wish that I could have given you some good news. But I'd rather not see you go to prison in the off chance that you ever got caught, prosecuted and convicted. Of course it's also illegal to be intoxicated with alcohol along with any controlled substance while in possession of a firearm. But it's not illegal to be an alcoholic and possess firearms. I can't figure that one out? For what it's worth I'm not a lawyer but I try to keep fluent on issues regarding firearms laws. Of which a great majority of them make absolutely no sense at all other than to line the pockets of the trial lawyers and entrap otherwise law abiding people.

*www.criminaldefenselawyer.com › resources › is-itIs it Illegal to Possess a Firearm While Under the Influence ...*

It is almost always a crime to possess a firearm while under the influence of alcohol or any controlled substance.

*addictedtoalcohol.com › information › alcohol-and-gunsAlcohol and Guns - Statistics on Gun Violence | Addicted To ...*

Feb 22, 2018 · There is no federal law forbidding people with a history of alcohol abuse or even people with prior alcohol-related convictions from purchasing guns. Only a few states have laws citing alcohol abuse as a reason to block a gun purchase.

*onlinetexasltc.com › legality-of-carrying-aCan You Carry a Gun if You’ve Been Drinking Alcohol?*

Although you’re not permitted to carry a firearm while intoxicated, you can have a gun in your possession after consuming small amounts of alcohol.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Melatonin maybe? Non-cannabinoid, non THC hemp oil?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

denner said:


> Melatonin maybe? Non-cannabinoid, non THC hemp oil?


I tried that. In addition to meds I take gummies with melatonin, valerian root, chamomile & liquid calcium with magnesium & capsules of 5-htp & L-tryptophan. Together all that helps a little.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

CBD gummies with no thc is not a problem. You do know cbd is NOT weed right??


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Nuke this thread and never mention anything to anyone. Unless you are subject to regular or random drug testing, there is little to no reason to find it.
Not a lawyer, so that isn't legal advice.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

A friend of mine recently got his Medical Marijuana card from Oklahoma,,,
He brought the "Patient Welcome Information" letter for me to see.

The very first thing it says is this:

*Rights:
Concealed Carry Permits
The state cannot deny a concealed carry permit solely for being a licensed patient.*

I do remember a year or so back when the state attorney general (on TV) made a statement,,,
Basically he stated that in Oklahoma, if you have a license for concealed carry,,,
His office will not prosecute you for having a medical marijuana card.

When a news reporter asked him if his office would shield Oklahoman's from the Feds,,,
His reply after a few seconds of silence was, "I have no comment on that."

Just sayin'

.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

JamesCC said:


> CBD gummies with no thc is not a problem. You do know cbd is NOT weed right??


Yes I tried CBD gummies without THC but they didn't help my insomnia.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

JamesCC said:


> CBD gummies with no thc is not a problem. You do know cbd is NOT weed right??


Wrong, CBD is not regulated. It can say contains no THC but it may in fact contain a small amount that builds up in your fat over time. People have failed drug tests, lost good jobs over it.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Just dont get a damn card, nobody's business what the hell you do in the privacy of your own home. Been smoking for 48 years and never needed a card to do it. I only use it at night now to help me sleep through the pain, but I damn sure aint buying a card to do it.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

* Concealed Carry License *

On July 9, 2013, Public Act 98-63, the Firearm Concealed Carry Act became state law (430 ILCS 66). This law requiresan Illinois Concealed Carry License to carry a concealed firearm in Illinois.

*Please Note:* If you possess an MML, are a caregiver pursuant to the Compassionate Use of Medical Cannabis Pilot Program Act, and/or otherwise use cannabis consistent with Illinois law, your FOID card or CCL will not be revoked nor will your application(s) denied. Medical Marijuana Licenses are state-issued and cannot result in the denial of any right or privilege. However, under Federal law, you are subject to restrictions that prohibit you from acquiring or possessing firearms and firearms ammunition. These restrictions are pursuant to the Gun Control Act of 1968, specifically 18 U.S.C. §922 and remain in effect until the revocation or relinquishment of your medical cannabis card or until one year after you last used cannabis, whichever is later.


----------



## Lucky1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Oh crap, here we go! I found CBD gummies after reading reviews stating that it helped with insomnia. I've battled insomnia 30 years & the cure is killing me. Literally. 100 mg of Quetiapine gave me insulin resistance meaning my body thinks it starving so it stores calories instead of burn them for energy meaning I'm tired & 70 pounds overweight. Though I make myself go to the gym daily & eat about 1,400 calories. That plus trazodone gets me 4 hours of sleep every night if I'm lucky. 1 gummy & now I get 8 hours of sleep with 50 mg of Quetiapine & no Trazodone! Ok now here's the problem. It's Delta 8 meaning it has cannabinoids meaning I would fail a drug test. Yes, restoring my health could cost me my freedom. Maybe. I take 1 gummy before bedtime so I don't feel a buzz. I just know my brain isn't racing anymore, so I can sleep. I'm not Keith Richards, just an old guy who wants to sleep like everyone else. Is this grounds for getting disarmed? Losing my guns or right to carry? No medical exemption? I'm no lawyer. I doubt it but a good lawyer in Dallas is expensive. I've legally carried almost 10 years now. Hoping I can continue but I won't lose sleep over it. (pun intended)


Have you tried hydroxyzine? Totally legal. You can fly on a plane with it. And keep your guns.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lucky1 said:


> Have you tried hydroxyzine? Totally legal. You can fly on a plane with it. And keep your guns.


I'll look it up, thanks.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Vodka.....lots of vodka.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

rustygun said:


> Wrong, CBD is not regulated. It can say contains no THC but it may in fact contain a small amount that builds up in your fat over time. People have failed drug tests, lost good jobs over it.


I’ve never once heard this in all the time I’ve been around people who use cbd


----------



## Lucky1 (Jan 2, 2022)

JamesCC said:


> I’ve never once heard this in all the time I’ve been around people who use cbd


need to get your CBD's from hemp. Not from cannabis


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JamesCC said:


> I’ve never once heard this in all the time I’ve been around people who use cbd


I work as a probation officer - while I never truly know - many, many people over the past few years have failed for THC on drug tests, and swear up and down they are taking CBD products. The last one showed me the label - and on the back, it was listed that THC was in there - just at a very low amount.

So yes - it is possible to fail a drug test on CBD products


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I work as a probation officer - while I never truly know - many, many people over the past few years have failed for THC on drug tests, and swear up and down they are taking CBD products. The last one showed me the label - and on the back, it was listed that THC was in there - just at a very low amount.
> 
> So yes - it is possible to fail a drug test on CBD products


Sho nuff


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

I have tried a lot of the CBD stuff, some of it is ok but most of it is bunk. Aint nothing works like the real thing, I know it's not for everybody and it's still taboo to a lot of folks, which is BS. The illegality of weed comes right down to the racism of our government in the 20's and 30's, read your history. If you want relief, smoke the real thing, just sayin'. If one gets in trouble for smoking a weed that helps you feel better, eases your pain and makes you happy, that my friends is the real crime.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Longcarbine said:


> I have tried a lot of the CBD stuff, some of it is ok but most of it is bunk. Aint nothing works like the real thing, I know it's not for everybody and it's still taboo to a lot of folks, which is BS. The illegality of weed comes right down to the racism of our government in the 20's and 30's, read your history. If you want relief, smoke the real thing, just sayin'. If one gets in trouble for smoking a weed that helps you feel better, eases your pain and makes you happy, that my friends is the real crime.


Well, I deal with drug addicts on a daily basis for my job. I whole heartedly disagree with you.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I deal with drug addicts on a daily basis for my job. I whole heartedly disagree with you.


Well number one pot is not a drug, it's not addictive. Nicotine is a drug and is addictive but you dont need a card for that, and lets not even get started on alcohol.
Number two, I really dont care what you disagree with. Comparing pot to addictive drugs like meth and fentinol and other highly addictive drugs is like comparing apples and rocks, and only shows one naivety and lack of research and understanding.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Longcarbine said:


> Well number one pot is not a drug, it's not addictive. Nicotine is a drug and is addictive but you dont need a card for that, and lets not even get started on alcohol.
> Number two, I really dont care what you disagree with. Comparing pot to addictive drugs like meth and fentinol and other highly addictive drugs is like comparing apples and rocks, and only shows one naivety and lack of research and understanding.


Well, we can agree to disagree. Neither one of us are going to change our opinions...

Because I think you are incorrect. And, I have read my share of research as well. And, I deal with people daily who use.

You have admitted to using for years. What else are you going to say about it.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Myself I'm not going to argue on whether pot is a drug or not or whether it's addictive? I voted for it to be legalized for both recreational and medicinal use in Arizona of which both passed. Only because I can't see throwing people in jail for the use and possession of small amounts of it for their own personal use either recreational or medicinal. At the very least dragging them through the criminal justice system and being fined and imprisoned for up to one year for a 1st offense. Of course driving under the influence of alcohol or any controlled substance should never be tolerated. That's usually how most people get caught. Unless a neighbor catches you using it within your own property and calls the police. Or if the police are called for any reason and smell it or it's clearly visible within your own home. Like laying out on a kitchen table, paraphernalia and all. If the police also see firearms present they just might enforce federal laws in spite of state laws. That's the chance that marijuana users take if they own firearms. 

God only knows what may happen if you have to shoot someone defending yourself while under the influence of a controlled substance? You can be pretty damn sure that there will be an investigation and you may be drug tested. The person of whom you shot's family's attorney will have a field day with that. "You shot their son while under the influence of marijuana or THC laced products". 

The bottom line is that it's still classified as a controlled substance and is illegal to use and possess under federal law. In which case it's still illegal to possess firearms under those same laws. Regardless if it's legal under state laws. If people want to use pot then go ahead. Just don't get caught with it or be under the influence of it while in possession of a firearm. If so you could be charged with the illegal possession of a weapon and or lying on a federal form in order to purchase one. In addition to the illegal possession of marijuana charge(s). You could also forfeit your 2nd Amendment rights to own firearms in the future unless your record is expunged and your rights restored. Of course these laws don't apply to people with the last name of Biden or any other prominent Democrat politician.

*www.legalmatch.com › law-library › articleFederal Laws for Marijuana Possession and Distribution ...*

For a first offense: misdemeanor, up to a year in jail and up to $1,000 in fines;
For a second offense: misdemeanor, up to 2 years in jail (with a mandatory minimum of 15 da
*norml.org › laws › federal-penalties-2Federal Laws and Penalties - NORML*

Possession of marijuana is punishable by up to one year in jail and a minimum fine of $1,000 for a first conviction. For a second conviction, the penalties increase to a 15-day mandatory minimum sentence with a maximum of two years in prison and a fine of up to $2,500. Subsequent convictions carry a 90-day mandatory minimum sentence and a maximum of up to three years in prison and a fine of up to $5,000.

OffensePenaltyIncarceration max. FineAny amount (first offense)misdemeanor1 year$ 1,000Any amount (second offense)misdemeanor15 days* - 2 years$ 2,500Any amount (subsequent offense)misdemeanor or felony90 days* - 3 years$ 5,000Less than 50 kgfelony5 years$ 250,000


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Longcarbine said:


> Well number one pot is not a drug, it's not addictive. Nicotine is a drug and is addictive but you dont need a card for that, and lets not even get started on alcohol.
> Number two, I really dont care what you disagree with. Comparing pot to addictive drugs like meth and fentinol and other highly addictive drugs is like comparing apples and rocks, and only shows one naivety and lack of research and understanding.


I've maybe smoked half a dozen cigarettes in my entire life? I tried them and hated it. They both taste and smell like shit. I figured what the f'k do I want to continue doing that for? But the difference between pot, cigarettes and alcohol is that recreational pot's only purpose is to get an individual high. I really don't know whether gummies that contain THC for medicinal use can get you high? But they're still considered a controlled substance and they're illegal to use and possess under federal law.

Some people like to use tobacco products but as far as I know they don't impair an individuals ability to drive or operate machinery. Nor do they affect someone's judgement. Of course it is a major health problem and a slow method of suicide. Alcoholic beverages are okay if taken in moderation such as having a beer, glass of wine or a cocktail with dinner. Obviously anything beyond that and indeed it's a major issue. Myself I like having a beer or two after dinner. If I go out to eat it's iced tea for me. If I ever got into an accident I do not under any circumstances want to have even the slightest trace of alcohol in my system. Especially since I'm packin' heat.

While recreational and medicinal use is legal in several states, it remains illegal according to federal law. This means any sales are technically illegal according to the federal government. However, laws vary by state; some states have legalized medicinal and recreational marijuana, whereas others only legalize medicinal marijuana. Some states persecute users for recreational and medicinal use.

*Cannabis Gummies Legal Status*
The US government classifies Cannabis as a Schedule 1 narcotic. This means, to them, that marijuana has no medical benefits but a high risk of abuse. Drugs in the Schedule I category are still unsafe according to the federal government. This means that if they want to the feds could enforce criminalization. *This means gummies cannot be legally in possession or under prescription.* Less enforcement is happening every day. Are Cannabis Gummies Legal in the US? The Stone Provides


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, we can agree to disagree. Neither one of us are going to change our opinions...
> 
> Because I think you are incorrect. And, I have read my share of research as well. And, I deal with people daily who use.
> 
> You have admitted to using for years. What else are you going to say about it.


What do you want me to say, I smoke it when I want to not because I need to. I smoked cigarettes for over 30 years, not because I wanted to but because I was addicted to them, but I quit cold turkey in three days. I go days some times weeks without smoking it, because it's not addictive. To compare it and addiction to hard drugs and addiction is an idiotic and uneducated statement, and dont preach about dealing with people daily who use it. I've dealt with hard drug users my whole life, as a matter of fact I lost my brother and both his sons just this last year to Fentanol addiction. For you to compare pot to any of these hard drugs or even alcohol or cigarettes is a damned foolish statement and only proves in my mind that you have no idea of which you speak. I dont give a good god damn what your job is or who you have to deal with, if you haven't lived with it or dealt with it personally you have no fucking idea what you are talking about. If you think pot compares to any of it even cigarettes, well I hope you're not a drug counselor.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Longcarbine said:


> For you to compare pot to any of these hard drugs or even alcohol or cigarettes is a damned foolish statement and only proves in my mind that you have no idea of which you speak.


Two things...

One, I can make the exact same statement, because my opinion mirrors that - except the opposite view..... Except I did so POLITELY. I guess all that drug use has made that impossible for you. I've noticed this same action for hard core marijuana users on forums - whenever someone takes the opposite view. They lose their mind trying to defend their actions. And, they get nasty. Rational disagreements go out the window.

You only help make MY case, and my point. 



> I dont give a good god damn what your job is or who you have to deal with, if you haven't lived with it or dealt with it personally you have no fucking idea what you are talking about.


And the second thing.... I am not the one cursing and throwing about personal insults. I think you forget where you are at. This is a public gun forum. direct attacks and insults like this are not allowed here against ANYONE. You don't know how to act. I can disagree with some here whole heartedly, as can any others. We do not act that way here. .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Cannabis may now cause one in four new cases of schizophrenia in men*



> Last week, at the 2022 International Congress of the Royal College of Psychiatrists, a Danish researcher suggested that cannabis might be responsible for 25 percent of new cases of schizophrenia in young men.
> This figure is far higher than previous estimates, which generally ranged from 5 to 10 percent. It would translate into tens of thousands of additional cases of new-onset schizophrenia annually in the United States and Europe.











Cannabis may now cause one in four new cases of schizophrenia in men


This stunning figure - from a Danish researcher last week at a top international psychiatry conference - spells a mental health crisis and a crushing blow for advocates of cannabis legalization.




alexberenson.substack.com


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I did find this today. "According to the 2018 Farm Bill, hemp derived CBD products are legal in the United States, as long as they don't contain more than 0.3% THC." I certainly wouldn't chew these before going to the gun range. Low dose doesn't get me high. Just relaxes me & lets me get enough sleep to stay alive without killing me like the meds I was on.


----------

